# Lanyard sizing...



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay I have tried the search function and have been active on the forum for a couple of months now, how do most of you size your lanyards..? Just a tight wrap around the first crease of the wrist..? Are most of them adjustable..? I want to get into lanyards for both safety and comfort reasons, and my wife is a talented weaver/braider so something in paracord would be perfect, some common setups or preferences would be amazing, thanks guys..!!! 
-RLM


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

First crease? I think there's only one crease in the wrist. LOL

Anyways.... The paracord lanyards I have made are adjustable, but simple loops work just as well. I make a loop at one end of the weave and when I get done with the weaving, usually about 8" or so, I thread the other end thru the loop, then thru your slingshot frame and then I'll add a cord lock and make sure it's long enough to get your hand thru before I cut the loose ends.

I hope my description helps Morty, I like the lanyard lightly snug and I like them best on small frames that I can't get a great grip on.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

My wrist has three creases in the skin, two are slightly more defined but there are three maybe the difference is negligible but I meant that to be included in my question, sorry...
Maybe my wrists are weird, I dunno... ????


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is a video of how I like a lanyard


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey I totally agree with devils son in law the only thing I do different is I leave a little extra length after the cord lock because I like to put beads or something on the ends. You said your wife is good with paracord, may I suggest a video on how to do a nice looking lanyard? In this video they make a bracelet but you just make the end like devils son in law said instead. It is the one on the top in the picture.






Hope this helps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RealLifeMorty said:


> My wrist has three creases in the skin, two are slightly more defined but there are three maybe the difference is negligible but I meant that to be included in my question, sorry...
> Maybe my wrists are weird, I dunno...


maybe its just broken 

try different things, find one that youre comfortable with in both fit and peace of mind.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

That would explain why I can do this *detaches hand*... ????
But great answers everybody I love the patterns you have utilized, I think this could be game changing...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

What do you want the lanyard for? Do you want it to help stabilize the slingshot or do you just want it so if you drop it you don't lose it?

If you want it to stabilize your slingshot you will probably need to make a way to tighten it. since at that size you'd likely not be getting your hand through it. If you want one just so you don't drop your sling the size doesn't really matter.

But if your intention is stabilizing then you have to ask yourself if that is really necessary.

Are you trying to use bands that are just too hard to pull? Just because bands are hard to pull doesn't mean you are getting more power. Tapered TBG flats have awesome power and are really light to pull. Do you have some kind of physical issue where you're having a hard time holding the sling against the draw? At that point you may want to lighten your bands to something you can handle and slowly build up your wrist strength.

The easiest lanyard to make that is adjustable is really simplistic. Tie off one end to your sling, then tie another regular knot right after it and slip the other end of your cord through it. Do one more knot at the end of the cord you slipped through. This should give yo a loop to stick your hand through, then you grab the last knot you tied and pull the cord through the other knot to tighten it how you want it. Then you can either hold the excess cord in your grip or make a temporary knot to hold it tight.


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to use it to stabilize so that when I draw it acts almost like a roller in that I don't have to grip the frame as tightly with my fingers and getting the ninety degree angle you desire is more natural...


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

So it needs to be tight and adjustable I am going to order some if the double hole clips from can openers video...


----------



## RealLifeMorty (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks to everybody for your assistance.. ????
Pretty soon we will be slinging in style... ????


----------

